# Couple of Howlers



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a horn Howler and a mini howler for sale.(mini is bocote wood)
Horn $35 shipped mini howler $18 shipped


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks SG, it will be in the mail Monday. The Horn is sold.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, Tuesday. Now its getting out there a few days, I hope I remember. LOL


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice looking horn ya got there SG. Good job Ed. now ya wanta buy a rifle? I have one nice rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab SG that is a beauty for sure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very nice grab SG !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never seen a horn like that. What a beauty!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

That was a beautiful howler alright!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*Good grab I GUESS---Dog I missed that one----Congrats on the Grab-Nice PW----------sb*_


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like it, and you can thank Scott (SHampton) for suggesting to me to use a larger toneboard on the horns.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I almost kept this horn for myself! It is one nice horn.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Probably not, I am real bad about not signing calls. I made them for so many years and never signed any, now its hard to remember some guys want them signed. How about a certificate instead?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No trouble, I should sign all the calls I know, just hard for this old coot to change. Ive made over 34 calls yesterday and today and I havent signed any of them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AHHHHHH! I can't believe I missed this! Great looking Horn! Nice mini too! Well done Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick, the horn was very unusaul, never seen one like that before.


----------

